# Vệ sinh và bảo vệ giày da cao cổ nam như thế nào?



## avocado (22/12/21)

Vệ sinh và bảo vệ giày da cao cổ nam như thế nào? Da lộn là một chất liệu rất khó bảo quản và kéo dài tuổi thọ. Đặc biệt là đối với Việt Nam, một đất nước có lượng ẩm cao quanh năm với bìa da menu nhà hàng những cơn mưa dai dẳng hàng tháng. Tuy nhiên, giờ chúng ta đã có những dung dịch chống thấm rất hữu dụng cho đồ da, đặc biệt cho cho thời tiết mưa gió từ khoảng tháng Sáu đến cuối năm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Không có thứ gì quái lạ như da lộn, khó bảo quản và giữ tuổi thọ khi bị dính nước nhưng những báo giá quyển menu bìa davết bẩn dính trên nó lại dễ dàng được lau đi với một chút nước. Bảo quản da lộn không giống da thường, phải trang bị những kiểu bàn chải vệ sinh đặc dụng riêng. Chọn loại bàn chải lông mềm cho những vùng giày có diện tích dài, tiết diện càng dài thì lông phải càng mềm, đối với vùng có tiết diện ngắn thì chọn loại lông cứng (wire brush). Cách vệ sinh cũng khác, thay vì chải vòng tròn hay lung tung như giày da thì đối với da lộn bạn phải chải theo một hướng để phủi sạch bụi bẩn. Cứ tưởng tượng bạn đánh răng đúng cách theo hướng dẫn nha sĩ như thế nào thì cứ thế mà làm với đôi giày của mình. Khuyến khích tìm mua những loại chai xịt chống nước, phun đều lên toàn bộ bền mặt đôi giày trước khi ra khỏi nhà để hạn chế tối đa việc bị thấm nước và bụi bẩn. Sẽ giúp bảo quản tuổi thọ giày được lâu hơn và vệ sinh cũng sẽ dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều. Những sản phẩm chuyên dụng chăm sóc Giay cao co nam Những vật dụng nêu ra dưới đây là những item cơ bản cần thiết trong việc chăm sóc giày. Giay cao co nam – Bàn chải giày Trong việc đánh bóng giày, bàn chải luôn là thứ không thể thiếu và cần phải nắm rõ một số quy tắc quan trọng: Luôn trang trị bàn chải riêng biệt cho những màu giày khác nhau, một cho màu đen, một cho màu nâu và một dành cho những màu sáng. Giay cao co nam – Vải đánh bóng Nên chọn vải chất liệu linen và cotton, chúng rất hiệu quả trong việc tẩy bay đi bụi bẩn và đánh bóng hiệu quả. Giay cao co nam – Sản phẩm chăm sóc da (Leather Conditioner) Dung dịch chăm sóc giày da giúp làm mềm da, khiến chúng sáng bóng và đồng thời kéo dài tuổi thọ sử dụng. Giay cao co nam – Xi đánh bóng có gốc kem (Cream-based Shoe polish) Không giống như xi đánh bóng có gốc sáp (wax-based), sản phẩm có gốc kem có tác dụng làm nổi bật màu sắc tự nhiên của đôi giày da nam. Nhưng đừng lạm dụng quá nhiều trong mỗi lần đánh xi, chỉ một lượng nhỏ là đủ để làm tôn bật lên các sắc màu. Giay cao co nam – Xi đánh giày có gốc sáp (Wax-based Shoe Polish) Đây là kiểu xi truyền thống mà tôi hay các bạn từ nhỏ đã thấy trong kệ giày của bố và ông chúng ta. Chúng đem đến độ bóng bẩy cho những đôi giày tây. Giay cao co nam – Sản phẩm làm sáng bóng cấp tốc (Instant Shine) Dành cho những con người bận rộn không đủ thời gian để tỉ mỉ với những đôi giày da nam. Có hình dạnh miếng bọt biển (sponge), làm sáng bóng nhanh chóng cho giày da, đây là sản phẩm lý tưởng để bạn làm đẹp đôi giày của mình nhanh chóng trước những buổi họp mặc hay event quan trọng. Cách dùng, dùng miếng bọt biển đánh đều khắp, đôi giày sẽ bóng loáng ngay tắp lự. Giay cao co nam – Cót giày (shoe tree) Nếu bạn đang băn khoăn làm cách nào để giữ phom dáng và ngăn ngừa ẩm mốc, cót giày là sản phẩm duy nhất đem lại chức năng tương ứng và đồng thời là thứ không thể thiếu cho những đôi giày da. Nếu như một quý ông luôn phải có một bộ suits xanh navy trong tủ đồ, thì một đôi giày da luôn phải có một đôi cót giày làm bạn đồng hành từ thuở ban đầu. Ngoài giữ phomg dáng khỏi hư hại thì nó còn có khả năng chống ẩm mốc trong những nơi có độ ẩm cao hay mưa nhiều. Ngoài ra, những sản phẩm cao cấp từ gỗ tuyết tùng, gỗ thông, đàn hương… còn mang hương thơm tự nhiên khử mùi cực hiệu quả. Lời kết: Đầu tư nghiêm túc tiền của vào một đôi giày da là điều cần thiết của bất cứ xưởng gia công bìa da một người đàn ông nào. Bên cạnh đó cần phải trang bị kiến thức chăm sóc bảo quản để có thể kéo dài thời gian sử dụng cũng như tiết kiệm được hầu bao của bản thân. Những quy tắc trong bài viết chắc chắn sẽ giúp ích rất nhiều cho các bạn trong việc vệ sinh và bảo quản những đôi giày thân yêu


----------

